# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  اختبار للشخصيه

## شجن

اختبار يخليك تعرف شي عن نفسك بس ماتدرى ..................

تخيل انك قاعد تمشي بغابه كبيييييره و اشجارها خضرا و طوييله و كبيره و ما تبان الشمس منها الا شوي (يعني مثل اللي بطرزان)

بعدين مشيت و مشيت و مشيت و انت بالغابه لقيت قرد كبير او غوريلا كبيره ( تقريبا تشبه ام طرزان)..بعدين انحشت منها يعني الحمدلله جت سليمه و ما صارلك شي 



بعدين لقيت كوخ صغير معفن و مكسر و حالته حاله ....بعدين دزيت الباب و دخلت الكوخ..و لقيت فيه سبعة سراير (جمع أسرّة بس باللهجه العاميه ) و لقيت يمهم طاوله صغيره و حوالينها سبعة كراسي صغار 

و في وسط الطاوله موجوده صينيه فيها خمسة انواع من الفاكهة 

اللي هم : 

تفاح 

موز 

فراولة 

خوخ 

برتقال 



أي وحدة من الفواكه تختار؟؟ 

اختيارك رح يعرفك اكثر بشخصيتك 

والان انزل تحت عشان تشوف النتيجة 

:: > 

:: > 

:: > 

>:

>::

>:: 

>:: 

> :: 

>:: 

:: > 

:: > 

:: > 

>:: 

> :: 

:: > 

:: > 

> 





* اذا اخترت التفاح : 

يعني انت شخص تحب تاكل التفاح 

* اذا اخترت الموز 

يعني انت شخص تحب تاكل الموز 

* اذا اخترت الفراولة

يعني انت شخص تحب تاكل الفراولة 

* اذا اخترت الخوخ 

يعني انت شخص تحب تاكل الخوخ 

* اذا اخترت البرتقال 

يعني انت شخص تحب تاكل البرتقال 

* اذا ما اخترت شي 

يعني انت شخص ما تحب تاكل شي 

> 

> 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


منقول

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكووووووورة شجونه

الله يعطيك العافية

وبانتظار جديدك

دمتم لنا بخير

----------


## بنوته

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


مشكوره حبيبتي على المشاركه الحلوه والمسليه

----------


## ميمو

هههههههههههههههههه


يسلمو شجن عالمشاركة الحلوة

----------


## شجن

الله يسلمكن اخواتي العزيزات

وشكراً على المرور

----------


## hasson

[glow=9900CC]مشكوورة شجن على موضوعك المتألق

اتمنى النجاح والتقدم

والى الامام دائماً

مع اعذب التحايا ..

اخوكم:
hasson[/glow]

----------


## زهرة الهدى

[glow=FF99CC]هههههه

مشكورة شجن على الموضوع المسلي[/glow]

----------


## شجن

العفو اخ حسون واخت زهرة الهدى

وتسلموا على التعقيب

والله ما يحرمني من ردودكم

----------


## دموع السماء

هههههههههههههه
الله يعطيك العافيه على الموضوع الحلو














تحياتي دموع السماء

----------


## دموع المحبة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة
تسلم يدك

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center] هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

 تسليمن والله خيتو على هالمشاركه الحلوه .. 

 فرات.. [/align]

----------


## شجن

الله يسلمكم

وشكراً على الطلة

----------


## EMINEM

[glow=006699]ههههههههههههههه تسلمي على المشاركه الحلوه[/glow]

----------


## شجن

الله يسلمك امينم

وشكراً على الرد

----------


## توأم الفرح

هههههههههههااااااااااااااااييي 

مشكورة أختي على المشاركة الحلوة والشيقة...
دمتي لنا بصحة وعافية...
بانتظار جديدك ...
أختك ... توووم

----------


## شجن

تسلمي خيوه على الرد

----------


## قطيفيss

[align=center]كلشي جميل فيكي ياشجن  والى المزيد [/align]

----------


## شجن

تسلم قطيفي على الرد

----------


## Kareme

ههههههههههههه   بس حلوه منش

----------

